
SpaCy Natural Language Processing Library Now MIT Licensed (from AGPL) - syllogism
http://spacy.io/blog/spacy-now-mit/
======
wodenokoto
SpaCy is a really nice library to work with. Earlier textblob hit the front
page, but I much prefer this one. Nice for all of us that it is now even more
free, but I don't get the new revenue model.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
If I understood it properly, the author is now getting revenue by providing
consulting services, instead of directly selling the library itself.

------
stuaxo
I'll be very interested to see how this turns out, it certainly can work.

------
core2
Respect for changing the license. Thank you!

